# Woodworking poster or chart



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am a woodworking instructor and would like to find a poster or chart showing the commonly used joints in woodworking. For example: butt, rabbit, mortise & tenon, dovetail, tongue & groove, scarf, etc. I want to use it as a teaching aid. I haven't found anything on the Internet. If you can point me to a source, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

See if this will help Jeff. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www6.district125.k12.il.us/teched/Images/WoodJoints.gif&imgrefurl=http://www6.district125.k12.il.us/teched/Courses/TDresources/WoodJoints.html&h=650&w=413&sz=10&tbnid=lNDHc43jq5103M:&tbnh=137&tbnw=87&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpictures%2Bof%2Bwood%2Bjoints&usg=__8N1gVH-QcQ8rnRjFgDZyFM3Mdz4=&ei=8WUHS8KCM8eUtgfd_rm4Cg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAcQ9QEwAA


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A little more. http://www.do-it-yourself-help.com/carpentry_techniques.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jeff
I recommend a book from tauntum press by Gary Rogowski called "joinery".The best book in joinery on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

These are the types of diagrams I am looking for. Thanks…and keep them coming!

a1Jim…I have Gary's book but there is not a nice, single page, ahowing a picture of each joint.


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

If you have any students or friends that have CAD experience, have them make up the poster for you using the diagrams from the sources above. Then you can make it any size and include whatever jointery you wish.


----------

